# Help - weddings!



## r00by (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello! I'm brand new to this site and brand new to the world of catering for large groups, having worked in a variety of smaller kitchens in Europe (fine dining).

I am now Head Chef at a restaurant that is fine dining and average per night covers are between 30 - 40.

However, we are now becoming involved in weddings as our venue is gorgeous - and I am finding it hard to get my head around plating up 80 - 100 hot mains and keeping it all hot and getting them out in good time with the following staff and resources:-

2 x chefs (myself and a sous chef)
1 x kitchen hand
4 x waiting staff
2 x bar staff

Catering tent (as this is on a vineyard and our onsite kitchen is tiny!)
Onsite kitchen for back-up (1 x 2 shelf oven, 1 x microwave)

Usually do not receive RSVP meals so waiting staff take the orders at the table and there is a choice of 3 starters, 3 mains and 3 desserts.

So, how in **** do I go about doing this?!

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Sounds like you are in charge of a class operation. Keep it that way and dont try and skimp on labor. Bombard the guest with service. To save on labor is crazy , just try and get more production out of labor .If possible try and keep the A LA Carte and banquets seperate. To do both out of same location and same time is self defeating. Buy a heat cabinet or crescors to keep food hot ready for service. To do a good job you need at least 3 for dishout per 80 to 100 guest. Try and design menues that kitchen can produce without killing itself. Example Prime rib over filet or steak.Rib holds better, takes less oven space etc. Restaurant and catering even though both are food and both are service are two totally different venues. Good Luck and thanks for the use of the hall!

I figure 1 barkeep for 75 guest /and 1 dishwasher per 75./ Waiters French Service 1 per 10 guest / A La Russe 1 per 20
Also no one can tell you what is correct for your place, as layout of place has a lot to do with staffing. If you are on multible levels you need more legs. Also type of service.


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Lose one Bartender.

Add one more wait staff. This person should, buss tables and handle water and stemware.

Add one dishwasher to the kitchen staff, the rest is correct for 100 to 150.

Do you have a steamer or combi?

Preprepped sides are the key. If the sides and support sauces are ready, the main is fired and then you plate.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Starts at the menu......Ed's right, bb's right.....
welcome to catering, I gotta go cook.....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Wouldn't it be alot easier to have a choice of salad for the whole group....ie everyone gets the poached pear on baby greens with blue and pecans or the ceasar or house etc.....essentially limit that choice by having the host pre decide the salad. It can be plated in your time frame with no other thought than that it needs to go out by x.....a no brainer essentially.

Choice of entree.....bb is right sides/sauces done and warm, finish off the meat after the order comes in.....Ed is right prime rib oh so much easier than steaks. Just keeping track of who has what has got to be a friggin nightmare....ugh.....so glad my work is mainly buffets or limited choice plated.

What are your menu choices now?


----------

